
Ask HN: Contacting companies whose websites are bad/ugly? - botera
2 points by botera 2 hours ago | past | web | discuss
Hi everyone!
I have question for freelance&#x2F;agency web developers what do you think about contacting companies who have bad&#x2F;old&#x2F;ugly websites to offer them web dev services as freelancer?<p>Have you ever done something like that? Thank you
======
andriesm
Post your email address, maybe some YC readers may also be interested in
making their websites look better.

